# Installation imprimante CANON Pixma MG 5250/ merci



## stethoo (2 Août 2011)

Bonjour.

En préambule*:

J'ai un IMAC sous snow léopard et je fonctionne en WIFI (freebox) à la maison.

Je viens dacheter une imprimante CANON Pixma MG 5250  WIFI.

Ensuite*:

Installation de l'imprimante - > OK, elle a reconnu le modem

L'Imac a reconnu l'imprimante via le modem, avant même d'installer le Cdrom, pas de soucis, jusque là.

Je lance une impression (clic sur impression rapide) l'icône de l'imprimante s'affiche dans le dock... «*impression des données*»... puis disparaît.... et rien ne sort de l'imprimante.

Pas de message d'erreur, rien...

Pareil lorsque je fais FICHIER-> IMPRIMER => imprimante prête, l'impression se lance et rien ne sort de l'imprimante (oui, oui, il y a des feuilles dedans ) .

Alors, oui, je suis néophyte, mais désireux d'apprendre et surtout de comprendre.

N'hésitez pas à me poser des questions, et surtout merci d'être didactique.

Un grand merci par avance pour votre aide.

StEtHoo


----------



## stethoo (11 Août 2011)

Un petit UP pour celles et ceux qui étaient parti(e)s en vacances et qui n'auraient pas vu ce message.

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Il y a un truc à ne pas faire avec les imprimantes : installer pilotes et logiciels depuis le CD d'installation fourni avec. Mieux vaut télécharger le bousin sur le site du fabricant et l'installer.

J'ai eu des problèmes à cause de ça avec  ma MP600R. J'ai contacté le service d'assistance technique de Canon qui m'a fourni le mode d'emploi pour virer ce que j'avais installé puis télécharger le nécessaire sur leur site et l'installer.

Depuis que j'ai fait ça, je n'ai plus aucun problème.

Je t'invite donc à les contacter à ton tour.


----------

